# Yoyo loach (Botia almorhae)



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I just purchased a yoyo/Pakistani loach for round two of the trumpet snail wars. Round one - baiting and nuking them - didn't work as well as I had hoped. The nuked ones are gone, of course. But replaced by 10 times more.

I would expect some hiding by Mr. Loach for the first couple of days, even though the temp and ph matched his prior tank conditions perfectly. He did venture out twice, both times snooped around and felt the snails with his barbels, and ran back to hide! Apparently the shear number of snails seemed like a daunting task. I know the feeling. 

Since this is my first try with a yoyo, how long should I expect it to take him/her to acclimate to his new surroundings and begin crunching little snails?


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*I would think, if you leave the lites off for a few days, he will go to work immediately. Fish gotta EAT *


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll keep the lights off for a couple of days, and feed only a tiny bit right now. I put the gold neon in there, and the bristlenose as well. So really, only the gold neon to feed. 

I think I can only have one yoyo in the 12 gallon. My three kuhli's are in the 5 gallon, it looks like they are making a dent in the small ramshorns in there. They are pretty much under control right now. Its just those MTS's. When I took a sample in to the LFS to see if they had yoyo's, a fellow begged me for the twenty or so in the plastic bag. I was happy to oblige.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

The owner of the LFS I shop at told me that last year WA state officials confiscated all of his freshwater snails, not just the apple snails, telling him they are illegal in our state. He's afraid to try to get assassin snails for fear they'll put him out of business. The poor guy blanched when I gave my snails away.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I had 3 in my 12 gallon and that was all I had and they did fine. They cleared up a snail problem that I had for a long time and I adored them but when they got to the 25 gallon with other fish they did not do so well. I lost them all within a week of each other for some unknown reason, never did figure out what really happened. 

Anyone need snails, I now have a boat load of the little devils but don't see any end in sight. I have been putting lettuce leaves in for weeks now and they are still coming on strong. This last shipment of plants was chuck full of them....grrrrrrrr!

It takes a while for the yo-yos to discover they are safe and then watch out and having a single is going to make it more timid than ever. If you think you have room at all a second one would help a lot to get them going. They really like the company of their own kind and 3 is generally considered the minimum. If they outgrow the tank then put them somewhere else or consider exchange with someone else who has a snail problem in your area for something you can use. They will take care of your problem that much I can promise you.

Rose


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I do have three kuhlis now. I purchased two others the day after I got the first little guy. They cavort around my 5 gallon happily all day and night. I took everyone's advise. Also, had my water double checked at the LFS, my readings are still perfect, my system is handling the load. As long as all remains good, they'll stay where they are. I moved my norman's lampeyes to the 12 gal which was just converted from a cichlid tank. All inhabitants are doing well, including the young yoyo loach, who rarely comes out. I won't get any loach buddies for him, the tank is too small and he will get up to 6 inches. So, its the yoyo who is a sole loach (the LFS had only one in stock). Not the kuhlis. Funny thing about the yoyo. I thought I remembered them looking like kuhlis with just a different pattern. This one doesn't appear eel-like, but the usual botia type. Not real fat yet. His markings do appear to say the words 'yoyo' so I know he's correctly identified. Maybe he is just more mature than the ones I've seen before. Cute little guy.


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

u put kuhli's in a five gallon?


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, My three kuhlis are doing very well in the 5 gallon heavily planted tank. Comical, active, and don't seem to be feeling crowded. I love to watch them drap themselves off of the plants. One was barely perched on one leaf of the Hornwort, when his best buddy sneaked in from the side and knocked him off. They play all day. My water params are still perfect. no need to worry.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I was able to find more YoYo loaches, so bought two small ones and some more driftwood. The new small guys stick together, My original loach doesn't much like them and chases them off. They are very active, including ducking into the filter outflow vent. Yikes! I have several types of sinking pellets, Omega One veggie rounds, Hikari Sinking Wafers, Topfin Shrimp Pellets, HBH Crab and Lobster Bites, Tetra MicroCrabs, HBH Super Soft with krill, and Tetra Exotic sinking mini sticks for Goldfish. Which would you recommend If any for the young loaches?


----------

